# How to get MRV on "older" tivo?



## marcone (Jun 4, 2002)

A few years ago I 'hacked' my directivo, using the 'zipper' and a boot CD from dvrupgrade.com. The current situation is that I have a directivo running 6.2-01-2-351 with tivowebplus 1.2.1 and whatever other goodies the zipper enabled at the time.
It's working fine, but I'd really like support for multi room viewing, so my question is: what's the best way to get that?
Do I get the 'slicer', and then update to the latest version (there are 6 different slices already present on the machine, up to 6.4a), would I be better off getting the latest 'instantcake', or is there another/better way ?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

marcone said:


> A few years ago I 'hacked' my directivo, using the 'zipper' and a boot CD from dvrupgrade.com. The current situation is that I have a directivo running 6.2-01-2-351 with tivowebplus 1.2.1 and whatever other goodies the zipper enabled at the time.
> It's working fine, but I'd really like support for multi room viewing, so my question is: what's the best way to get that?
> Do I get the 'slicer', and then update to the latest version (there are 6 different slices already present on the machine, up to 6.4a), would I be better off getting the latest 'instantcake', or is there another/better way ?


MRV is already setup on your machine - no need to upgrade anything.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You would need another DTivo that is hacked.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

ForrestB said:


> MRV is already setup on your machine - no need to upgrade anything.


In fact the 6.4 software _removed_ the ability to hack the TiVo to support MRV.

6.2a was the most recent software version that supported the multi-room viewing protocol, and zipper took care of the necessary hacks to enable it.

If you put a 2nd zippered 6.2a (or earlier) DTiVo on the network it will show up at the bottom of the Now Playing list and you'll be able to copy shows from it.

Now if you want to enable MRV from a standalone (SA) to your DTiVo you'd have to hack the SA to interoperate with the DTiVo; there's a crypto key mismatch issue (the SA TiVo has them, the zippered DTiVo doesn't)


----------



## marcone (Jun 4, 2002)

ForrestB said:


> MRV is already setup on your machine - no need to upgrade anything.


Really? I thought that MRV started with 6.2a, so I would at least have to upgrade to that.


----------



## marcone (Jun 4, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> You would need another DTivo that is hacked.


My intent is to replace my mythtv box with a tivo-on-windows setup, and then use MRV to watch shows from the directivo on the tivo-on-windows machine (so everything goes through one machine, and I won't have to switch inputs on the TV and amplifier).
No idea if that'll actually work, but that was the plan...


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

marcone said:


> Really? I thought that MRV started with 6.2a, so I would at least have to upgrade to that.


MRV exists in 6.2. All 6.2a did was apply a patch to fix the modified Daylight Savings Time rule for the US.



marcone said:


> My intent is to replace my mythtv box with a tivo-on-windows setup, and then use MRV to watch shows from the directivo on the tivo-on-windows machine


Hmm, I don't know how well that would work. Based on transfer speed the Nero-Liquid TV product appears to use the TiVo Desktop protocol rather than the MRV protocol.

Even so, I suspect you're going to have a crypto mismatch between Nero and your DTiVo (just like you would between your DTiVo and an unhacked SA TiVo).

The difference is, as far as I know, no-one's had a chance to figure out how to disable encryption on transfers for the Nero product. (Where-as they have figured that out for both DTiVos and SA TiVos)


----------

